# remote Chinese school



## CdCase123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gulu village school in China requires students have nerves of steel! 22MOON.COM


poor kids. i still cant help but be in awe of the scenery though.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 10, 2009)

i don't know man thats pretty fucking awesome to me.


----------

